# Staten Island/New Jersey breeders



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been out of the hobby for quite sometime. Looking to get a tank or 2 going. Anyone still local in the hobby?


----------



## Ruskii_Nomad (Sep 12, 2019)

Contact Idris from Tincman Herps


----------

